# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > گفتگو: بهترین آنتی ویروس

## Keyhan Clever

مدتیه که من کلید کردم روی آنتی ویروسم
میشه راهنماییم noکنین بهترین آنتی ویروس چیه ؟
mc afee بهتره یا kaspersky و هر کدومشون چه ویژگی هایی دارن ؟
دوستم بهم میگه eset smart security بریزم
از طرفی شنیدم اینها نسخه trial هستن و کامل کار نمیکنن
و بهترین نسخه آنتی ویروسهای free آنتی ویروس avast هست
حالا میشه راهنماییم کنین ؟

----------


## Armin060

mc afee  و  kaspersky هر دوشون آنتی ويروس های خوبی هستند.
احتمالا بيش از 95% امنيت رو تضمين می كنند. ( البته به شرطی كه به موقع آپديت بشه )

----------


## Nima NT

> و بهترین نسخه آنتی ویروسهای free آنتی ویروس avast هست


به نظر من یه امنیت رایگان ولی در حد 70 % خیلی بهتر میتونه از امنیتی ظاهر بشه که در حد 90 % باشه ولی پایداری و مداومت نداره.
من خودم از اول از avast  استفاده میکنم و اگر خودم شلوغی نکنم ( منظورم اینه که فایلهای مشکوک رو اجرا کردن هست ) مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد.

----------


## mahdi68

دوست خوبم اگه سیستم قویی داری و مشکل آپدیت نداری bitDefender2009 امتحان بکن

----------


## Nima NT

به نظر من تمامی آنتی ویروس دارنده گواهینامه های +AV و VBultin همگی زمانی معنای واقعی امنیت رو دارن که نسخه اصلی اونها خریداری بشه وگرنه همشون یه جور عمل میکنن.
( سه ماه آپدیت نمیکنی , وقتی میذاری رو آپدیت تو 2 دقیقه به روز میشه !!!!! اون هم با Dialup های زغالی )

----------


## Armin060

bitDefender بدترين آنتی ويروسی بود كه من تو عمرم امتحان كردم. من الان از Kaspersky استفاده می كنم و هيچ مشكلی هم ندارم.

----------


## Keyhan Clever

خوب حالا اکتیویشن کدهای کاسپرسکای رو از کجا باید گیر بیارم؟
من با kaspersky چندتا مشکل دارم
یکی من با این که از adsl دارم ولی موقع آپدیت وقتی 99% که شد یه دفعه تموم میشه و به 100% نمیرسه و پیام میده که باید آپدیتش کنی و وقتی که دوباره هم آپدیتش میکنی بازم همون آش و همون کاسه
دومش که key های kaspersky  رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟
از kaspersky key finder هم که استفاده میکنم با این که هم از windows installer و هم از net freamwork استفاده میکنم و وقتی که صفحه key finder  باز میشه توش هیچ key نمیاد 
حالا من چکار کنم بهتره ؟

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> bitDefender بدترين آنتی ويروسی بود كه من تو عمرم امتحان كردم. من الان از Kaspersky استفاده می كنم و هيچ مشكلی هم ندارم.


من از اكثر آنتي ويروس ها استفاده كردم.
bitDefender total Security 2009 بهترين آنتي ويروسيه كه ديدم و همين الان هم ازش استفاده ميكنم. (بعدي Kaspersky)
به اين دليل كه اولا از تمام آنتي ويروس ها به روز تره.
دوما سرعت خوبي داره و همه چيزش قابل تنظيمه كه سرعت بهتر هم ميشه.
سوما دائما به كاربر پيام نمي ده و بعضي از اعمال كاربر رو بعد يه مدت ياد ميگيره و خودش بدون پرسش انجام ميده.
هر هفته آپديتش رو بصورت فايل نصبي روي سايتش ميذاره.
يه چيز جالب ديگش اينه كه وسط دانلود يك فايل exe هم، اونو اسكن ميكنه و اگه مورد داشت، جلوي دانلود رو ميگيره.

و اما مهمترين دليلش اينه كه راحت ترين كرك بين آنتي ويروس ها رو داره.
با يك كليك تا سال 2047 كار ميكنه.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mask

بهترین به نظر من BitDefender2009

----------


## adinochestva

> و اما مهمترين دليلش اينه كه راحت ترين كرك بين آنتي ويروس ها رو داره.
> با يك كليك تا سال 2047 كار ميكنه.


دقیقا دلیل اینه که به هیچ دردی نمی خوره
انقدر بی ارزشه که سازنده اینترنت رو بررسی نمی کنه تا patch کنه !
به نظرم kasper معقول ترینه حداقل هر 1 ماه key اکسپایر میشه باید دوباره دونبال کرک بگردی ولی نشون میده ارزش دارن مشتریاشون !

----------


## Armin060

> به اين دليل كه اولا از تمام آنتي ويروس ها به روز تره.


فكر كنم اشتباه می كنيد.




> دوما سرعت خوبي داره و همه چيزش قابل تنظيمه كه سرعت بهتر هم ميشه.


اكثر آنتی ويروس ها همين طور هستند.
ولی من وقتی BitDefender رو نصب كردم به دليل سرعت بسيار كند و سنگينی برنامه كامپيوتر قفل كرد.




> سوما دائما به كاربر پيام نمي ده و بعضي از اعمال كاربر رو بعد يه مدت ياد ميگيره و خودش بدون پرسش انجام ميده.


قابليتی هست كه گاهی اوقات موجب از بين رفتن فايل های مهم ميشه.




> هر هفته آپديتش رو بصورت فايل نصبي روي سايتش ميذاره.


اكثر آنتی‌ ويروس ها همين طور هستند.




> يه چيز جالب ديگش اينه كه وسط دانلود يك فايل exe هم، اونو اسكن ميكنه و اگه مورد داشت، جلوي دانلود رو ميگيره.


آنتی ويروس های ديگه رو نمی دونم ولی Kaspersky و Mcafee همه چيز هایی كه دانلود ميشه رو چك می‌كنند.






> یکی من با این که از adsl دارم ولی موقع آپدیت وقتی 99% که شد یه دفعه تموم میشه و به 100% نمیرسه و پیام میده که باید آپدیتش کنی و وقتی که دوباره هم آپدیتش میکنی بازم همون آش و همون کاسه


هميشه و برای همه چی چنين مشكل هایی پيش مياد. فايل های آپديتش هم تو اينترنت هست. يه سرچ بزن پيدا می كنی.





> دومش که key های kaspersky رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟


Kaspersky رو ببند و برو به سايت http://www.kavkiskey.com/ . بعد Key های مورد نظر رو دانلود كن و از سايت بيا بيرون و دوباره Kaspersky رو باز كن و از Key هایی كه دانلود كردی استفاده كن.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

من قبلا طرفدار Kaspersky بودم، ولي الان از Bitdefender كاملا راضي هستم و تا الان به مشكلي - چه از لحاظ آپديت و چه از لحاظ ويروس - بر نخوردم.
اينم بايد بدونيد كه BitDefender Antivirus 2009 در آخرين ارزيابي جهاني رتبه اول و BitDefender Internet Security هم رتبه دوم رو بعد از Zone Alarm داره.
در نهايت بازم سليقه ايه.
اگر به اين نگاه ميكنيد كه هر كدوم كه سخت تر كرك بشن بهترن، بهتره از Panda استفاده كنين كه تا حالا هيچ كس نتونسته درست حسابي كركش كنه.
در ضمن اينم بگم كه نسخه 2009 خيلي با 2008 فرق ميكنه.
شايد دوستا نسخه 2008 رو امتحان كردن.

----------


## Nima NT

> اينم بايد بدونيد كه BitDefender Antivirus 2009 در آخرين ارزيابي جهاني رتبه اول و BitDefender Internet Security هم رتبه دوم رو بعد از Zone Alarm داره.
> در نهايت بازم سليقه ايه.


این امر هم سلیقه ای هست , هر سازمان میاد و واسه خودش اطلاعیه میده که این اول هست و ...
به نظر من رضایت کاربر حرف اول و آخر رو میزنه. البته خوب اینها هم میتونن ملاک باشن ولی همه چیز نیستن.

----------


## Keyhan Clever

> هميشه و برای همه چی چنين مشكل هایی پيش مياد. فايل های آپديتش هم تو اينترنت هست. يه سرچ بزن پيدا می كنی.
>  .


حالا الآن من بخوام درسترمان آنتی ویروسمو آپدیت کنم نمیشه ؟
یعنی باید حتما فایلهای آپدیتشو دانلود کنم ؟

----------


## adinochestva

> من قبلا طرفدار Kaspersky بودم، ولي الان از Bitdefender كاملا راضي هستم و تا الان به مشكلي - چه از لحاظ آپديت و چه از لحاظ ويروس - بر نخوردم.


http://www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/09_02
avira
avast
...

----------


## Keyhan Clever

> Kaspersky رو ببند و برو به سايت http://www.kavkiskey.com/ . بعد Key های مورد نظر رو دانلود كن و از سايت بيا بيرون و دوباره Kaspersky رو باز كن و از Key هایی كه دانلود كردی استفاده كن.


  ببینید آخرین نسخه منتشر شده از kaspersky ورژن 2010 یا خودمونی تر ورژن 9 هستش
اما این سایت حد اکثرش تا ورژن 8 لایسنس میذاره

----------


## Armin060

من هنوز خبری از Kaspersky 2010 نشنيدم. ولی اگر واقعا خود Kaspersky Lap اين نسخه رو نوشته باشه به زودی لايسنس هاش توی اون سايت گذاشته ميشه.

----------


## Keyhan Clever

> من هنوز خبری از Kaspersky 2010 نشنيدم. ولی اگر واقعا خود Kaspersky Lap اين نسخه رو نوشته باشه به زودی لايسنس هاش توی اون سايت گذاشته ميشه.


الآن حدود چندروزه که من از توی خود سایت رسمی کاسپرسکای ورژن 2010 رو دانلود کردم
یک سریع اشکالات که توی ورژن قبلی بود مثل بخش آپدیت یا اشکال توی اسکن برطرف شده و ظاهرش هم عوض شده
به نظرم شیک تر و با هیبت تر شده
فقط مشکلش پیدا نشدن اکتیویشن کد هاشه

----------


## mbarnamehnevis

با سلام
به نظر من بهترين انتي ويروس كه خيلي هم سنگينه norton ميباشد
بعد از نورتون هم  Mcafee Enterprise بهترين ميباشد
بعدش هم kaspersky و نود 32 و ....
نظر بدين

----------


## mbarnamehnevis

كسي طريقه به روز رساني Kaspersky Anti-Virus Control Centre را ميدونه
راهنمايي كنيد لطفا!!

----------


## masoud.t123

برترین آنتی ویروس kaspersky البته بنده هنگامی که کلید ها را از سایت kavkiskey  دانلود می کنم برنامه می گوید برای ورژن چینی است!

----------


## MIDOSE

برترین انتی ویروس ... تو دنیاست و هیچ کسی رقیبش نیست و بهترین است و...

این طور حرف زدن ها می شه همون جریان مقایسه ی زبان های برنامه نویسی. اون دوست عزیزی(Keyhan Clever) که تایپیک را زدند معیارشون از انتی ویروس خوب چی هست ایا سرعت، به روز بودن، قدرت تشخیص و... ملاک هست،ضمن این که ظاهرن خودشون تو  off topic کردن بحث همکاری دارند با پرسیدن سوالاتی از قبیل



> خوب حالا اکتیویشن کدهای کاسپرسکای رو از کجا باید گیر بیارم؟
> من با kaspersky چندتا مشکل دارم
> یکی من با این که از adsl دارم ولی موقع آپدیت وقتی 99% که شد یه دفعه تموم میشه و به 100% نمیرسه و پیام میده که باید آپدیتش کنی و وقتی که دوباره هم آپدیتش میکنی بازم همون آش و همون کاسه
> دومش که key های kaspersky  رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟
> از kaspersky key finder هم که استفاده میکنم با این که هم از windows installer و هم از net freamwork استفاده میکنم و وقتی که صفحه key finder باز میشه توش هیچ key نمیاد 
> حالا من چکار کنم بهتره ؟


و



> حالا الآن من بخوام درسترمان آنتی ویروسمو آپدیت کنم نمیشه ؟
> یعنی باید حتما فایلهای آپدیتشو دانلود کنم ؟


و



> ببینید آخرین نسخه منتشر شده از kaspersky ورژن 2010 یا خودمونی تر ورژن 9 هستش
> اما این سایت حد اکثرش تا ورژن 8 لایسنس میذاره


بقیشم بی خیال.
دوست عزیز سایت محل تخصصی مباحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی است تا بر طرف کردن مشکل kasper شما.
پس از دوستان خواهش دارم اگه قراره بحث علمی پیش بره بهتره ملاک ها و معیار ها مشخص بشه وگرنه این جا محل کی بهتره و کی قوی تره می شه اخرشم قفل می شه(بعد از 150 صفحه پست زدن).در اخر اصلن عنوان تایپیک به بحث نمی خوره.
با تشکر از شما عزیزان

----------


## _abiriamir

بذارین منم نظرمو بگم
کسپراسکای به چند دلیل :
1- برای مشتریاش ارزش قاعله و نمیزاره برنامه اش به همین راحتی آپدیت بشه
درسته که منم نسخه اصلیش رو ندارم ولی هم خیلی ناراحتم و هم خیلی برام مهمه که برای مشتریاش ارزش قاعل باشه
2- آنتی ویروسی که نتونه از آپدیت غیرمجازش جلوگیری کنه به درد لای جرز دیوار میخوره
3- سرعت بالاش
4- به روز رسانی قویش
5- سادگی اون
6- اینرنت سکیوریتیش حرف اول رومیزنه (به نظر خیلی ها مثل خود من)

اگر هم بعضی ها بخوان از آنتی ویروس های رایگان با درجه امنیت پایین تر استفاده کنن بحثش جداست ولی آنتی ویروس هایی مثل BitDefender و Nod32 که رایگان نیستن ولی به راحتی پچ میشن یعنی. . .

----------


## _abiriamir

راستی در مورد پچ کسپراسکای هم باید بگم که تنها چیزی که دیدم خوب برای کرکش کار میکنه Trial Resetter اونه که اونم ان شاءالله تا چند ماه آینده توسط شرکت کسپراسکای شناخته و از صحنه کرک های کسپراسکای پاک میشه

----------


## khaleqi_nik

با سلام خدمت تمامي دوستان

به نظر من:

mcafee و bitDefender بدترين آنتي ويروس ها و ابزارهاي امنيتي رو دارن به دليل زير : 

- موقع اجرا و اسكن فايل ها بيشترين ميزان حافظه از رم رو برا خودشون اشغال ميكنن و باعص كاهش شديد سرعت ميشن !

------------------------------------
Kaspersky Internet Security 2009  بهترين ابزار امنيتي حال حاضر است ، من از نسخه اورجينال و قابل آپديت استفاده ميكنم و خيلي هم راضيم تازه kaspersky يه شركت روسيه و با ايرانم مشكلي نداره !




> من با این که از adsl دارم ولی موقع آپدیت وقتی 99% که شد یه دفعه تموم میشه و به 100% نمیرسه و پیام میده که باید آپدیتش کنی و وقتی که دوباره هم آپدیتش میکنی بازم همون آش و همون کاسه


پاسخ : اگر مشكل كليد معتبر نداريد ميشه گفت كه كسپراسكي همين جوري هست و يه مدتي روي 99% ميمونه و بعد 100% ميشه !





> دومش که key های kaspersky  رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟


من يك سايت رو ميشناسم كه در زمينه كليد كسپراكي فعاليت ميكنه و هر روز كليدهاي معتبر رو ميزاره رو نت  آدرسش : http://www.kavkiskey.com
 (البته قبلش بايد كسپراسكي رو exit كنيد چون آنتي ويروس به شما اجازه ورود به اين سايت رو نميده)




> كسي طريقه به روز رساني Kaspersky Anti-Virus Control Centre را ميدونه
> راهنمايي كنيد لطفا!!


دوست عزيز من هم قبلا مثل شما فكر ميكردم و همش دنبال آپديت غير مجاز كسپر بودم ولي بعد به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه امنيت كامل ارزش پرداخت هزينه رو داره

----------


## CodeWizzard

با سلام به شما دوست عزیز.
1- mc afee بهتره یا kaspersky و هر کدومشون چه ویژگی هایی دارن ؟
هر کدام از این آنتی ویروس ها معایب و مزایای خودشان را دارند. به عنوان مثال مک آفی سرعت سیستم رو کند می کنه و با ویستا زیاد سازگار نیست اما از اطمنان و پایداری قابل قبولی برخورداره. کاسپرسکی یکی از بهترین هاست که ترکیب معقولی از امنیت و سرعت را داراست اما بزرگترین عیب آن این است که Keyهایی که برای نرم افزار پیدا می کنید هر چند وقت یکبار به BlakList شرکت اضافه شده و از کار می افتند. norton هم که هم کند می کنه و هم زیاد قابل اعتماد نیست.
2- دوستم بهم میگه eset smart security بریزم
 یکی از بهترین آنتی ویروسهایی که می تونید استفاده کنید ESET Smart Security یا  ESET Antivirus هستش که در عین سبکی، با بهره گیری از تکنیک های هوش مصنوعی از عملکرد خوبی برای شناسایی و مقابله با ویروسهای جدید برخورداره. در ضمن ESET Smart Security il هم انتی ویروسه و هم فایروال و آنتی اسپم.
3- از طرفی شنیدم اینها نسخه trial هستن و کامل کار نمیکنن
البته ک*ر*ک های زیادی برای این نرم افزار در اینترنت وسایت های دانلود فارسی زبان موجوده که من برای رعایت قوانین سایت از ذکر اونها عذخواهی می کنم.
4- و بهترین نسخه آنتی ویروسهای free آنتی ویروس avast هست
بله یکی از بهترین هاست. اما چون در ایران می تونید به رایگان نسخه های کامل و تجاری نرم افزار ها رو پیدا کنید من توصیه نمی کنم امنیت کامپیوترتون رو با ریسک مواجه کنید.
امیدوارم که کمک کرده باشه.

----------


## noroozifar

eset smart security v4  از همه بهتره دلیل  1.  اصلا سرعت سیستم را نمیگیره 
2.  حجم فیل ها برای آپدیتش خیلی پاینه و راحت حتی با اینترنت خیلی سرعت پایین هم آپدیت میشه فقط در بار اول آپدیتش طول میکشه
 3.  یک نرم افزار nodlogin  همراهش هست که خودش به راحتی پسوردهای لازم را برای آپدیتش را میگیره
 4. حجمش کمه
 5. در اکثر ویروسهای معروف جواب داده و آنها را پاک کرده هوش مصنوعی خوبی داره 
6 . من خیلی ازش رازی هستم حدود 3 سال دارم استفاده میکنم حتی یکبار به خاطر ویروس کامپیوترم دچار مشکل نشده

----------


## khaleqi_nik

> با سلام به شما دوست عزیز.
> 1- mc afee بهتره یا kaspersky و هر کدومشون چه ویژگی هایی دارن ؟
> هر کدام از این آنتی ویروس ها معایب و مزایای خودشان را دارند. به عنوان مثال مک آفی سرعت سیستم رو کند می کنه و با ویستا زیاد سازگار نیست اما از اطمنان و پایداری قابل قبولی برخورداره. کاسپرسکی یکی از بهترین هاست که ترکیب معقولی از امنیت و سرعت را داراست اما بزرگترین عیب آن این است که Keyهایی که برای نرم افزار پیدا می کنید هر چند وقت یکبار به BlakList شرکت اضافه شده و از کار می افتند. norton هم که هم کند می کنه و هم زیاد قابل اعتماد نیست.
> 2- دوستم بهم میگه eset smart security بریزم
> یکی از بهترین آنتی ویروسهایی که می تونید استفاده کنید ESET Smart Security یا ESET Antivirus هستش که در عین سبکی، با بهره گیری از تکنیک های هوش مصنوعی از عملکرد خوبی برای شناسایی و مقابله با ویروسهای جدید برخورداره. در ضمن ESET Smart Security il هم انتی ویروسه و هم فایروال و آنتی اسپم.





> eset smart security v4  از همه بهتره دلیل  1.  اصلا سرعت سیستم را نمیگیره 
> 2.  حجم فیل ها برای آپدیتش خیلی پاینه و راحت حتی با اینترنت خیلی سرعت پایین هم آپدیت میشه فقط در بار اول آپدیتش طول میکشه
>  3.  یک نرم افزار nodlogin  همراهش هست که خودش به راحتی پسوردهای لازم را برای آپدیتش را میگیره
>  4. حجمش کمه
>  5. در اکثر ویروسهای معروف جواب داده و آنها را پاک کرده هوش مصنوعی خوبی داره 
> 6 . من خیلی ازش رازی هستم حدود 3 سال دارم استفاده میکنم حتی یکبار به خاطر ویروس کامپیوترم دچار مشکل نشده


دوست عزيز اشتباه مي كنيد ،  NOD32 یک آنتی‌ویروس اهل اروپای شرقی (اسلواکی) است که از نظر حضور در بازار بزرگ IT جهان علی الخصوص نرم‌افزار جایی ندارد. فروش NOD32 بیشتر در کشورهای توسعه‌نیافته و جهان سوم می‌باشد و در بازار بزرگ اروپا و آمریکا و حتی آسیای شرق نتوانسته به ره به جایی ببرد.

معايب ناد 32 : 
سرعت پایین اسکن، اتلاف و مصرف بیش‌از اندازه منابع و Resource سیستم، کند کردن بوت ویندوز، نداشتن GUI و اینترفیس زیبا، سیستم آپدیت کند و با حجم بالا، نداشتن مدیریت شبکه و سرور کارآمد و کاربرپسند، تخریب برخی فایلها در هنگام اسکن، ، نداشتن ویژگی بروز بودن و سیستم‌های جدید مانند انجین مالویر و انجین روتکیت و...

منبع مطالبي كه عرض كردم : http://bestantivirus.blogsky.com

----------


## joker

> معايب ناد 32 : 
> سرعت پایین اسکن، اتلاف و مصرف بیش‌از اندازه منابع و Resource سیستم، کند کردن بوت ویندوز، نداشتن GUI و اینترفیس زیبا، سیستم آپدیت کند و با حجم بالا، نداشتن مدیریت شبکه و سرور کارآمد و کاربرپسند، تخریب برخی فایلها در هنگام اسکن، ، نداشتن ویژگی بروز بودن و سیستم‌های جدید مانند انجین مالویر و انجین روتکیت و...



من با نود کار کردم ، اینایی که گفتین توی نسخه های قدیمیش دقیقا برعکس گفته شماست
فقط توی نسخه های جدیدش چندبرابر نسخه های قبلی روی سیستم بارمیگذاره.

در ضمن نود به صورت سرویس اجرا میشه نه یک دیوایس ، بعد از بوت شدن ویندوز تازه فعال میشه شما چطوری میگین کند کردن بوت ویندوز ؟
سیستم آپدیت نود سریعترین و کم حجم ترین مدل آپدیتیه که دیدم.
نسخه های سرور اون را تضمین میدم تاحالا ندیدین و الا اینا را نمینوشتین :)
و......
در مجموع این متن شما در اکثر موارد فاقد ارزشه.

----------


## khaleqi_nik

> من با نود کار کردم ، اینایی که گفتین توی نسخه های قدیمیش دقیقا برعکس گفته شماست
> فقط توی نسخه های جدیدش چندبرابر نسخه های قبلی روی سیستم بارمیگذاره.
> 
> در ضمن نود به صورت سرویس اجرا میشه نه یک دیوایس ، بعد از بوت شدن ویندوز تازه فعال میشه شما چطوری میگین کند کردن بوت ویندوز ؟
> سیستم آپدیت نود سریعترین و کم حجم ترین مدل آپدیتیه که دیدم.
> نسخه های سرور اون را تضمین میدم تاحالا ندیدین و الا اینا را نمینوشتین :)
> و......
> در مجموع این متن شما در اکثر موارد فاقد ارزشه.


دوست عزيز يادمه 4 يا 5 يال پيش در نمايشگاه الكامپ تهران نمايندگي ناد 32 در غرفه خودش كلي پوستر و تبليغ زده بود كه ناد حرف اولو تو ويروس كشي ميزنه و تو جهان اوله و تا حالا هيچ ويروسي تاب نيورده جلوش !

بعد از اين همه تبليغ و اين صحبتا من رفتم نادو نصب كردم و باهاش كار كردم اصلا به تبليغاش نمي خورد . تازگي ام (همين چند ماهه پيش) دوباره رفتم سراغشو باهاش كار كردم اصلا اينترفيس جالبي نداشت ، سرعت اسكنش هم خيلي پايين بود  حداقل در مقابل كسپراسكي اين طور بود.

به هر حال ناد32 تونسته با تبلیغاتی حجیم و با صرف هزینه‌هایی گزاف و با استفاده از ضعف اطلاعات کارشناسان IT کشورمان بازار نسبتاً مناسبی را برای خودش دست و پا کنه.

----------


## Naruto

سری به تستهای Av-Comparatives بزنید.همه دنیا قبولش دارن.
  هیچ آنتی ویروسی هوش NOD32 رو نداره.لعنتی False Posotive هاش خیلی کمه.تقریبا در حد نورتون.
اما فکر نمیکنم Self Protection قوی داشته باشه.تا یکی دو سال پیش گزارشات زیادی بود مبنی بر اینکه راحت از حافظه خارج میشه.
اما از اوضاع الانش خبر ندارم.
یه سایت *روسی* سال 2008 بهترین Self Protection را به Kaspersky اختصاص داد. بعد هم نورتون.
اختلاف رتبه اول و دوم هم خیلی زیاد بود.

یه توصیه:
سعی کنید یه برنامه امنیتی رو انتخاب کنید و همیشه از همون استفاده کنید.چون بهش مسلط میشید و به قول معروف قلقش میاد دستتون.
اگر هر روز یه مارک جدید نصب کنید فرداش کلافه تون میکنه و سیستمتون هیچوقت امن نخواهد بود.
تستهای Av-Comparatives یادتون نره.

----------


## amirb55

سلام 
كسي تا حالا avg رو امتحان نكرده؟
بين آنتي ويروسهاي مجاني خوبه

----------


## mehdi_turbo

منم نظر م اينه كه يه انتي ويروس را انتخاب كنيد و هميشه با اون كار كنيد 
ولي گاهي اوقات انتي ويروس هايي مي ايند كه ادم حيفش مي ايد از اونا استفاده نكنه !
 مثل من كه عمري با مكافي كار مي كردم بعد nod امد و من را باخودش برد  :قهقهه:

----------


## joker

> دوست عزيز يادمه 4 يا 5 يال پيش در نمايشگاه الكامپ تهران نمايندگي ناد 32 در غرفه خودش كلي پوستر و تبليغ زده بود كه ناد حرف اولو تو ويروس كشي ميزنه و تو جهان اوله و تا حالا هيچ ويروسي تاب نيورده جلوش !
> بعد از اين همه تبليغ و اين صحبتا من رفتم نادو نصب كردم و باهاش كار كردم اصلا به تبليغاش نمي خورد . تازگي ام (همين چند ماهه پيش) دوباره رفتم سراغشو باهاش كار كردم اصلا اينترفيس جالبي نداشت ، سرعت اسكنش هم خيلي پايين بود  حداقل در مقابل كسپراسكي اين طور بود.
> 
> به هر حال ناد32 تونسته با تبلیغاتی حجیم و با صرف هزینه‌هایی گزاف و با استفاده از ضعف اطلاعات کارشناسان IT کشورمان بازار نسبتاً مناسبی را برای خودش دست و پا کنه.


چندسالی هست که Nod32 هیچ نمایندگی رسمی در ایران ندارد ( اونائی هم که ادعا میکنند دروغ میگویند) به سایت رسمی نود که مراجعه کنید هیچ اسمی از ایران نیست ، 

من تاحالا تبلیغات این شرکت را ندیدم ، چیزائی که گفتم تجربی بود.
از نظر قدرت مثل کسپرنیست ، ولی اینائی هم که شما گفتین وصله های ناجوری بود که بهش نمیچسبید :)

----------


## khaleqi_nik

> چندسالی هست که Nod32 هیچ نمایندگی رسمی در ایران ندارد ( اونائی هم که ادعا میکنند دروغ میگویند) به سایت رسمی نود که مراجعه کنید هیچ اسمی از ایران نیست ، 
> 
> من تاحالا تبلیغات این شرکت را ندیدم ، چیزائی که گفتم تجربی بود.
> از نظر قدرت مثل کسپرنیست ، ولی اینائی هم که شما گفتین وصله های ناجوری بود که بهش نمیچسبید :)


دوست عزيز منم عرض كردم 4 يا 5 سال پيش بود . درست يادم نيست ! اون موقع نمايندگي داشت . به هر حال شما شما به آدرس  http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com بريد ، اسمي از ناد 32 در بين برترين internet securityهاي سال 2009 ديده ميشه ؟

من كه هر چي نگاه ميكنم چيزي نمي بينم !!!!!!!!!
توي اين آدرس 10 تا internet security  برتر جهان با هم مقايسه شدن

قبول كنيد كه ناد 32 يك آنتي ويروس شكست خوردست  :لبخند:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

نمی دونم چرا هیشکی  G-Data  رو دوست نداره. :ناراحت: 

2 تا دیتابیس داره.هم بانک آواست رو داره هم بیت دفندر.
اینترنت سکیوریتیش با اون تولبارش که به IE  ملحق میشه و میتونه جلوی اجرای اسکریپت ها و موارد ناخواسته رو بگیره چیز جالبیه.
عمق اسکنش بالاست ولی بالتبع سرعت اسکنش تعریفی نداره.
قبل از دانلود یه دور اسکن مقدماتی داره که بعضی ها رو کلافه کرده .
در کل اگه امتحانش نکردین یه تستی بکنین شاید مشتری بشین. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ahn2007

سلام پسرم.
McAfee بهترین بید.

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> سلام پسرم.
> McAfee بهترین بید.



منظورت از بید، بود بید؟ :قهقهه: 
آره واقعا بهترین بید. :قهقهه: 
پدر بزرگ از خاطراتت با مکافی واسمون بگو :قهقهه:

----------


## Naruto

> دوست عزيز منم عرض كردم 4 يا 5 سال پيش بود . درست يادم نيست ! اون موقع نمايندگي داشت . به هر حال شما شما به آدرس  http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com بريد ، اسمي از ناد 32 در بين برترين internet securityهاي سال 2009 ديده ميشه ؟
> 
> من كه هر چي نگاه ميكنم چيزي نمي بينم !!!!!!!!!
> توي اين آدرس 10 تا internet security  برتر جهان با هم مقايسه شدن
> 
> قبول كنيد كه ناد 32 يك آنتي ويروس شكست خوردست


نتایج Toptenreviews اصلا معتبر نیست. اگه خواستید مدرک براتون میارم.
جمله آخرتون واقعا ناامید کننده ست.

----------


## khaleqi_nik

> سلام پسرم.
> McAfee بهترین بید.


McAfee آنتي ويروسه خوبيه به شرطي كه شما يه ابر كامپيوتر داشته باشيد ! حالا اگه خواستيد بر روي كامپيوترهاي خانگي هم نصب كنيد مسلئه اي نيست فقط برا اينكه كاهش سرعت زياد به چشم نياد بايد يه سي پي يو  8 به بالاي دو هسته اي + يه رم 32 گيگ رو سيستمتون داشته باشيد . 




> نتایج Toptenreviews اصلا معتبر نیست. اگه خواستید مدرک براتون میارم.
> جمله آخرتون واقعا ناامید کننده ست.


دوست عزيز مداركتون رو ارائه بديد !

----------


## khaleqi_nik

> قبل از دانلود یه دور اسکن مقدماتی داره که بعضی ها رو کلافه کرده .


اين مشكل اسكن در زمان دانلود رو من با نورتون 2008 هم داشتم ، توي يه كافي نت كه رفته بودم اونا نورتون رو رو سيستم هاشون نصب كرده بودن ، دانلود تا 99 درصد ميرفت بعد متوقف ميشد براي اسكن !  نيم ساعتم واي مي ايستادي خبري نميشد بايد بي خيال ميشد cancel ميكردي . رو تمام سيستم هاشون اين ورژن از نورتون نصب بود ! بدبختي نميشد آنتي ويروس رو از فعاليت خارج كرد . باز خدا پدر كسپر رو بيامورزه يه exit برا مشكلات احتمالي گذاشته (گرچه همچين مشكلاتي نداره)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> به هر حال شما شما به آدرس  http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com بريد ، اسمي از ناد 32 در بين برترين internet securityهاي سال 2009 ديده ميشه ؟
> من كه هر چي نگاه ميكنم چيزي نمي بينم !!!!!!!!!
> توي اين آدرس 10 تا internet security  برتر جهان با هم مقايسه شدن
> قبول كنيد كه ناد 32 يك آنتي ويروس شكست خوردست


که چی ؟ 
اولا این سایت (؟) اعتباری نداره. (نوشته های شخصی سردبیرشه . مثلا یه نمونه



> Virus Detection is what makes BitDefender Internet Security 2009 shine. Its virus scanner is fast, accurate and adaptable. While testing the software, it detected every virus we threw at it including viruses embedded within compressed installer files.
> 
> Virus Bulletin rated BitDefender a VB100%, the highest honor for antivirus software. The VB 100% logo is awarded to antivirus products that detect all current "in the wild" viruses during both on-demand and on-access scanning in Virus Bulletin’s comparative tests. To put it simply, BitDefender’s AntiVirus capabilities are at the top of the pack!


 fast, accurate and adaptableیعنی چی ؟ (ناد هم VB100% گرفته)
ثانیا مقایسه بین internet security suite هست نه آنتی ویروس ها
ثالثا اگر هم قرار باشه به این نوع مقایسه ها اعتباری بدیم بهتره به مراجع نسبتا بی طرف مراجعه کنیم که با دلیل ادعا کنن. مثال: http://www.av-comparatives.org/image...c_report22.pdf
رابعا وقتی از چیزی استفاده می کنیم و راضی هستیم اعتبار دادن به مقایسۀ دیگران کار بیهوده ای است (خیلی از این مقایسه ها جنبۀ تجاری-تبلیغاتی دارن)
(البته من خودم از Avira استفاده می کنم!)

----------


## hoax3r

من تعداد کل VB100 هایی که آنیتی ویروسها از سایت ویورس بولتین گرفتن رو لیست کردم
خودتون قضاوت کنین


VB100 Results Overview

AVG
28 Success / 22 Failure / 15 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE10

Avira
18 Success / 4 Failure / 43 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE37

BitDefender
18 Success / 9 Failure / 38 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE11

Eset
57 Success / 3 Failure / 5 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE14

F-Secure
37 Success / 15 Failure / 13 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE23

GDATA
19 Success / 10 Failure / 36 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE24

Kaspersky
48 Success / 17 Failure / 0 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE15

McAfee
41 Success / 21 Failure / 3 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE2

Microsoft OneCare
5 Success / 1 Failure / 59 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE41

Sophos
48 Success / 15 Failure / 2 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE1

Symantec
50 Success / 7 Failure / 8 No Entry
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/results?vendor=VE4

----------


## Naruto

> دوست عزيز مداركتون رو ارائه بديد !


سلام.
همونطور که گفتم به نتایج ارائه شده در Toptenreviews اعتماد نکنید.
چون با گرفتن رشوه و تبلیغ دروغ رتبه بندی میکنه.
خیلی وقت پیش یه دوستی لینک زیر رو معرفی کرد که محصولات و سایتهای نامعتبر را لیست کرده:

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

----------


## aeolus4m

من به مدت دو سال از AVG استفاده کردم وخیلی عالی هست. نسخه free  و قابل  هم داره.

----------


## alirezavahdat

سلام من میخوام سایت kavkiskey.com باز کنم ولی can not میده ولی چندتا از بچه ها تو etc دستکاری کردن باز میشه میخواستم ببینم چطوری باید اینکار و کنی

----------


## Mahmood_M

بنده از BitDefender و Mcafee و KasperSky و Node32 استفاده کردم ...
BitDefender خوب بود ، Mcafee خوب نبود ! ، Kasper قوی بود اما سرعت و UserFriendly نداشت ! ...
اما Node32 که الآن حدود 1 سالی هست که دارم ازش استفاده میکنم به نظرم بهترینش بود ...
شاید بدترین مشکلی که البته خیلی کم پیش میاد خراب کردن بعضی از فایلها در هنگام Clean کردن باشه ... ، البته گفتم که خیلی کم پیش میاد ...
سرعت عالی ، User Friendly و بسیاری محاسن دیگر که باید با تجربه کردنش دستتون بیاد ...

بنده هرگز چیزی که خودم تجربه کردم رو با چند تا آمار که معلوم نیست چطوری ایجاد شدن رد نمی کنم ، متاسفانه فقط کافیه که سایتی که آمار میده زبانش انگلیسی باشه ! یا کلا فارسی نباشه ! دیگه آمارش برای خیلی ها قابل استناد خواهد بود ... !

موفق و پیروز باشید ...

----------


## __Genius__

پست بعضی دوستان رو خوندم ، بعضی ها رو هم نخوندم .
فعلاً nod32 و kaspersky در صدر هستن ، آنتی ویروس Panda هم بسیار پیشرفت داشته و تکنیکهای بی نظیری رو جدیداً بکار میگیره .

----------

